# When you eat an apple, do you leave the core?



## Harlequin (Jul 10, 2009)

Well?


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 10, 2009)

Most of the time I eat the core...I get really hungry sometimes.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes I eat the core, when I'm feeling it or can't find a foreseeable place to throw the core away. Otherwise I just eat the apple down to the point that the  core is falling apart.

I want an apple now D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2009)

the core is edible?

I eat it down to the core and break the apple in half, remove the seeds, and then throw the thing away.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 10, 2009)

I eat the core!  I used to think there was some reason not to, but hey, it tastes good and I don't think it does anything bad.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, I leave the core - I carefully chew my way around it. I'm not very fond of the texture of the core; and I wouldn't want to swallow any apple seeds.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2009)

Haven't eaten an apple in forever but I've never eaten a core.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't like the core. My friend eats it, though!


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't. I find it all chewy and not chewy at the same time. Tastes okay, I just don't like the feel of it while eating.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't eat the core of an apple. However, I _do_ eat the shells on sunflower and pumpkin seeds. Does that count?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 10, 2009)

No. I don't like the texture or the taste. The core is just... Weird.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never heard of an apple core being eaten before today, how come so many people eat them =/


----------



## Jetx (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never eaten an apple.

:)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2009)

> I've never eaten an apple


Your life has a hole about the size of a sandwich in the 'food' section.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 10, 2009)

I've _tried_ to eat an apple before! It just wasn't very nice and I gave up after the first bite.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 10, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> I used to think there was some reason not to, but hey, it tastes good and I don't think it does anything bad.


Apple seeds actually have a cyanide compound in them. [link] But it's not a large enough amount to be dangerous if you eat a couple of seeds. And I feel like I'm just restating the article, so you can read the rest of it if you're interested.

I sometimes do and sometimes don't. We have this apple slicer thing that cuts it into like 10 slices and cuts out the core, and whenever I use that, I usually take a couple of bits out of the core before I throw it away. If I'm just eating it whole, I might eat the core if I really don't feel like getting up to throw it away.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 10, 2009)

I love apples, but I never eat the core. I either throw it out or give it to one of my rabbits.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I have never heard of an apple core being eaten before today, how come so many people eat them =/


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> the core is edible?


I really didn't know it was. :/


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 11, 2009)

I break it in half and toss the core away.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 11, 2009)

I usually give it to my boyfriend if he's around, otherwise I'll chuck it. 

He eats anything he's like a fucking horse I swear.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 11, 2009)

no, i haven't ever eaten an apple core.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2009)

Eww, apples. D: *flees thread*

(though if I did eat apples, I would leave the core. I mean, I'll take any excuse I can get to eat as little of it as possible.)


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 11, 2009)

I usually waste part of the apple because I'm paranoid about not eating the core. I leave approx. an inch thick layer of apple around the core. I just don't like cores I suppose.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

Eh, I don't really know how far in the apple the core is. So, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 11, 2009)

nope, i throw it away because i don't like it very much.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah I didn't know the core was edible either.

But no, I have never eaten the core.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't _technically_ eat the core, but usually there's nothing but that tough bit left, and it's usually collapsing. Sometimes I eat some of this as well anyway, mostly by accident.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't like the way the core feels. The bits that are around the seeds, I mean. When there's pieces of that in an apple pie I always spit them out.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 12, 2009)

wait wut
the core is edible now?

I never eat the core, it just seems... gross.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 12, 2009)

no i don't eat the core


----------



## Minish (Jul 12, 2009)

Eh. Since the pips kind of taste like washing-up liquid, not usually. But if it's the last apple or something I usually will, since I'm addicted to apples and will try and eat as much of them as possible in the most efficient way I can. XD


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually get sick of eating my apple long before I have to make this decision.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 12, 2009)

Um... I thought you weren't supposed to eat it?  I usually don't even get to the core because apples start to taste boring after a while - especially once you get near the core because then it gets all mushy and crunchy at the same time.  o_O  I've never eaten a core, or known anyone who has...  xD


----------



## Ame-warashi (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't eat the core. I don't really like the idea of eating it, I'm a bit funny with food =/


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 12, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Apple seeds actually have a cyanide compound in them. [link] But it's not a large enough amount to be dangerous if you eat a couple of seeds. And I feel like I'm just restating the article, so you can read the rest of it if you're interested.


Well, I spit the seeds out and eat the core, so it's fine, I suppose. 

I sometimes eat the core. It's crunchy and good in some apples, but it tastes nasty in some others. It really depends on whether I felt like eating it though.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 12, 2009)

I never eat the core. Apple seeds are toxic and contain a substance called Amygdalin that can turn into hydrogen cyanide in the stomach. This won't pose a huge problem if you swallow them whole, but eating enough of the crushed or chewed seeds can make you seriously ill or even kill you. The seeds of many members in the same family are toxic too, such as cherries, peaches, plums, pears, etc.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 12, 2009)

Skylands said:


> I never eat the core. Apple seeds are toxic and contain a substance called Amygdalin that can turn into hydrogen cyanide in the stomach. This won't pose a huge problem if you swallow them whole, but eating enough of the crushed or chewed seeds can make you seriously ill or even kill you. The seeds of many members in the same family are toxic too, such as cherries, peaches, plums, pears, etc.


Yeah but that's like if you eat a kilo of apple seeds. In a row.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 12, 2009)

I remember I used to chew the seeds, because the taste inside was...well, I liked them back then. I haven't swallowed them, though....except once or twice but hey I'm still here >:(
 ontopic Yes, but I spit out the stem part and don't mind the tough part much at all.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 12, 2009)

I just nibble very carefully around the core to get as much of the yummy bit as possible.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 12, 2009)

Sometimes I eat it, sometimes I don't, depends on my mood and how hungry I am.


----------



## Minish (Jul 12, 2009)

I love this thread. XD The frankness of people's apple consuming habits...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 22, 2009)

Of course. Those seeds are poisonous, you know. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Of course. Those seeds are poisonous, you know. Or so I've heard.


As stated earlier in this thread, they do contain a harmful chemical, but it only has an effect if you consume many of the seeds. 

I can only get to the center of an apple if I'm really hungry. Guess I'm not that much of an apple fan...


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope, I don't eat the core. My grandmother told me it was bad once, so I just decided not to eat it.


----------



## brandman (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope I never had hearing the seeds were bad for you but hey. Appearantly there not! Lets see, I've gotta apple... journy to the center of an apple here we go!


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2009)

I eat the apple, eat the core and spend the next three hours carefully picking apart and eating the insides of the seeds. I've been eating apple seeds on a regular basis for god-knows how many years and have suffered no ill effects; the "apple seeds are poisonous!" thing is rubbish.


----------

